# B14 200sx - Got some gauges



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

So I bought these gauges from zack off the classifieds here at NF.com Dude gave me one hell of a deal.



















Future things to come, would be new suede interior. Visor flip down screen on passenger side.

And thats it for cosmetic.

P.S. feel free to check out all my pictures


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love it, but that air/fuel gauge is pointless. ive had one and it drove me NUTS!!!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i love it, but that air/fuel gauge is pointless. ive had one and it drove me NUTS!!!


I'm new to the gauges thing . Why is the air/fuel one pointless ? and how did it drive you nuts ?

What gauge would you suggest in its place ?
I've been thinking about getting nitrious, so I figured a nitrious pressure gauge would be cool....but if I dont get nitrious, what would you suggest to swap it with ??

Here's a Link


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the a/f gauge just sits there and goes back and forth allll day long...and it isnt accurate at all...

what would i put in its place? the most important gauge of all time...OIL PRESSURE!!!!


----------



## sentrazack (Jun 4, 2002)

WOW, they look great! Glad they went to good use. If you have any problems hookin em up, let me know.


----------

